# Face Secrets Makeup Brushes? Yay or Nay?



## Bey28 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally Beauty Supply sells Face Secret makeup brushes. If you have any opinions or comments about the quality, application, etc. for these brushes please let me know. I'm thinking about purchasing a few because from what I can tell they seem like pretty good brushes for a reasonable cost. Thanks!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2007)

how much are they?


----------



## Bey28 (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_how much are they?_

 
They have various brushes that range in price but I don't think anything exceeds $20.00.


----------



## kchan99 (Jun 2, 2007)

I wasn't too happy with the Face Secrets foundation brush. I thought that my Lancome foundation brush gives a smoother application.


----------



## lolemily (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a Face Secrets smudge brush that I like a lot (although I dont really use it for smudging). I love it to apply gel/cream liners and smudge those outwards too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolemily* 

 
_I have a Face Secrets smudge brush that I like a lot (although I dont really use it for smudging). I love it to apply gel/cream liners and smudge those outwards too._

 

ME TOO!!! Exactly the same brush and application.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the foundation brush and it's okay.  In hind sight I should have just bit the bullet and bought a MAC brush (which I'm going to be doing shortly).  It's not that it doesn't work well, it just has a greasy feel to it, like the bristles absorbed liquid.  When I first got it I really liked it, but mine's over 2 years old.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the smudge brush as well! I bought the shadow brush by a rec. and I NEVER use it but that smudge brush is awesome! I use it to line my eyes with powder shadows and it works amazing for that so I'm sure it works great with creams and gels too! It's awesome quality as well...


----------

